# New Drink



## Txmason (May 27, 2011)

With the success of Osama Bin Laden now deceased, a new drink is on the market and sweeping the nations bars and nightclubs. The drink is called:The Osama Bin Laden. The recipe calls for two ingredients:

2 shots
And a splash of water


----------



## SWATFrog (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Tizon Kolo (May 28, 2011)

Ha


----------

